# opencv cmake



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe I have overlooked it until now, but what is this, or can I ignore it? I am updating to opencv-core-2.4.9_1.


```
Make Warning (dev) at cmake/OpenCVGenPkgconfig.cmake:40 (get_target_property):
  Policy CMP0026 is not set: Disallow use of the LOCATION target property.
  Run "cmake --help-policy CMP0026" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy
  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

  The LOCATION property should not be read from target "opencv_core".  Use
  the target name directly with add_custom_command, or use the generator
  expression $<TARGET_FILE>, as appropriate.

Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:584 (include)
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at cmake/OpenCVGenPkgconfig.cmake:40 (get_target_property):
  Policy CMP0026 is not set: Disallow use of the LOCATION target property.
  Run "cmake --help-policy CMP0026" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy
  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

  The LOCATION property should not be read from target "opencv_imgproc".  Use
  the target name directly with add_custom_command, or use the generator
  expression $<TARGET_FILE>, as appropriate.

Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:584 (include)
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
```

cmake version 3.0.1.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2014)

If I am right, there's something missing in CMakeLists.txt.


----------

